# Hi wasn't here for quite some time!



## Haflinger (Jul 16, 2007)

Just wnated to say "hi" again...
And was wondering if there are more Kansas people arround.
Have failed,yet to find horse people in my area.
so Hello all, and hope we all have a good time...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome back 

Regards


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi! I'm very new here (joined yesterday). Looking at your name... do you have haffies? They're such great horses! There are a lot in the driving club I'm in. One of my horses is half haffy


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

welcome back!


----------



## Haflinger (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, I have a Haflinger.he is my best horse. I love him, he is so versatile and intelligent, but wasn't always easy to handle, but now.... yeah I guess on of a kind... ;oD


----------

